# heavy metal



## Turtle Guru (Jul 14, 2011)

who loves the best music in the world lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 14, 2011)

Ew-w-w! Not me, man. I'm a fan of talk radio.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 14, 2011)

oooo come on you got to give it a shoot lol


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jul 14, 2011)

I used to listen to a band called War of Ages out of Erie, pa...ever hear of em?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 14, 2011)

The only heavy metal bands I've liked is Trivium and Protest the Hero


----------



## jaizei (Jul 14, 2011)

Does The Darkness count?
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU[/video]


----------



## jackrat (Jul 14, 2011)

Hell yeah!


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2011)

Korn, Metallica, Manson LOVE em


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 14, 2011)

heck yea guys you guys are awsome the best musice ever

listen to Hollywood Undead


----------



## Kristina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a streetteam promoter for Century Media. Death to all false metal - long live the Century Family!!!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 14, 2011)

The only heavy metal I like is gold, silver, and platinum


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2011)

Captain America----L M A O --rolling here like a tort on their back...LOL


----------



## terryo (Jul 14, 2011)

dmmj said:


> The only heavy metal I like is gold, silver, and platinum



I'm with you David.


----------



## Zouave (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## envenomedcky (Jul 14, 2011)

I LOVE metal! This is my band, I'm sure a lot of you won't be fans, but oh well! I'm the short haired guitarist. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlsdx_IDhwQ


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2011)

Very cool....love the name of the record co too.... thanks for sharing


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 14, 2011)

ascott said:


> Very cool....love the name of the record co too.... thanks for sharing



no problem man


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL.....was that a generic no prob 
"man", my name is Angela  LOL


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 14, 2011)

oooooo lol sorry about that


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2011)

No sorry needed....gave me a laugh and I have done the same ALOT


----------



## October (Jul 14, 2011)

I do! 5FDP, In Flames, All That Remains, BFMV, Escape The Fate, etc etc. I do prefer my HM to have uhm... intelligible vocals for the most part though.  But then again I'll listen to just about anything that isn't rap/r&b/pop. Gag me. LOL


----------



## dmmj (Jul 14, 2011)

Are the ramones considered heavy metal?


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 15, 2011)

October said:


> I do! 5FDP, In Flames, All That Remains, BFMV, Escape The Fate, etc etc. I do prefer my HM to have uhm... intelligible vocals for the most part though.  But then again I'll listen to just about anything that isn't rap/r&b/pop. Gag me. LOL



lol same here


----------



## harris (Jul 15, 2011)

ABSOFREAKINLUTELY!!!

Up the irons!!!!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 15, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> I LOVE metal! This is my band, I'm sure a lot of you won't be fans, but oh well! I'm the short haired guitarist. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlsdx_IDhwQ



I love a song that has a upliftimg message...


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 15, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> envenomedcky said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE metal! This is my band, I'm sure a lot of you won't be fans, but oh well! I'm the short haired guitarist. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlsdx_IDhwQ
> ...



ok man ill cheack it out ok thanks


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 30, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> I LOVE metal! This is my band, I'm sure a lot of you won't be fans, but oh well! I'm the short haired guitarist. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlsdx_IDhwQ



this is an old post i know... he has to be joking!  there is no way he is in oceano!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 1, 2011)

Ladies and gents...DREAD ZEPPELIN, featuring *Tort*elvis!!!

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J992zvAWH1c&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dwh5_hicoE&feature=related[/video]​


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 1, 2011)

five finger death punch


----------



## Kristina (Oct 1, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> envenomedcky said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE metal! This is my band, I'm sure a lot of you won't be fans, but oh well! I'm the short haired guitarist. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlsdx_IDhwQ
> ...




He is posting from a town in Illinois, and Oceano is a "Chicago" band. So, it is possible. I don't see any reason to doubt it.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 1, 2011)

Kristina said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > envenomedcky said:
> ...



How is it that you know he is posting from a town in Illinois?


----------



## Kristina (Oct 1, 2011)

Because I am a super spy for the government 

Just kidding. I could tell you... but... LOL.


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

Kristina said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > envenomedcky said:
> ...



Oceano is pretty huge in the death metal industry, ive been a fan since 07 ... just my thought. unless his name is Nick Conser or Devin Shidaker... then i will soil my pants....  i am just a skeptic when it comes to a forum and people claim to be in a band, but hey it could be!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 2, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> Oceano is pretty huge in the death metal industry, ive been a fan since 07 ... just my thought. unless his name is Nick Conser or Devin Shidaker... then i will soil my pants....  i am just a skeptic when it comes to a forum and people claim to be in a band, but hey it could be!



Oh, there's a few professional musicians on this site...although not all os us are Head Bangers, some of us play music for "grown-ups"... 

http://terryallanhall.com


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oceano is pretty huge in the death metal industry, ive been a fan since 07 ... just my thought. unless his name is Nick Conser or Devin Shidaker... then i will soil my pants....  i am just a skeptic when it comes to a forum and people claim to be in a band, but hey it could be!
> ...



very cool... metal is not the only thing i listen too... i am also a musician. i have been a percussionist for sometime now, guitar was my first instrument at age 5. marching was my thing for awhile, marched snare for a while and figured it wasn't my thing.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 2, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > chase thorn said:
> ...



Excellent! When I lived up North, the HS I went required all Stage Band members to also be in the Marching Band, so I rigged up a battery powered (*40 D-cells*!) amp onto a backpack frame...our big number my Junior year was "Theme from Shaft" so I got to stand to one side, due to it being impossible to march while working a wah-wah pedal... 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHbYLjWEEQA[/video]


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Allan Hall said:
> ...



Thats very cool! i have been lucky to go to a HS that allowed me to work and play with legendary percussionists! i have learned a lot from marching but feel out of it due to school itself and a recent break in my hand, causing me to lose muscles in my hand that allowed me to play and power through difficult pieces. now im just an at home drummer and guitarist caring for my tortoises! cant complain about that!


----------



## jaizei (Oct 2, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > chase thorn said:
> ...



His name is Devin. Here's his introduction.


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

jaizei said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kristina said:
> ...



hmmmm that is crazy


----------



## Kristina (Oct 2, 2011)

If he was making it up, he had been plotting it for a long time, lol. Musicians and famous people in general have interests and hobbies just like the rest of us


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

Kristina said:


> If he was making it up, he had been plotting it for a long time, lol. Musicians and famous people in general have interests and hobbies just like the rest of us



oh yes  i have just seen so many people posing as a fake. you never know! and i am sure its him


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 2, 2011)

Exactly everyone likes doing something in their free time


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

Turtle Guru said:


> Exactly everyone likes doing something in their free time



hey i thought it was to good to be true! now i love oceano even more


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 2, 2011)

oooooooooooooo do you


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

Turtle Guru said:


> oooooooooooooo do you



one of my favorite bands has a love for torts?? heck yes i do!!


----------

